# JL12W7



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL..........just kidding, 

but for real...my buddy has a 12W7 with a JL1000/1 amp, and thats some of the best sounding bass I have ever heard!!!. 

I picked up a cheap set of subs/amp for my chrysler 300, but i dont like the sound of the bass after hearing a W7,

I dont stay up with or know a whole lot about the 12volt industry, but is JL still pretty much the cream of the crop? I know their are like some competition crazy subs out there, but for the most part, is there anything else comparible to the JL sound?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript

or any of the other models of fi as well for that matter, a little cheaper in price compared to the jl subwoofers they can compare to...


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

but do these have the same low deep bass like the 12W7?, ive never heard one of these before but basically my end result is i want some nice quality deep bass,


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by warrantykiller04_@Oct 21 2009, 12:32 PM~15422491
> *LOL..........just kidding,
> 
> but for real...my buddy has a 12W7 with a JL1000/1 amp, and thats some of the best sounding bass I have ever heard!!!.
> ...


Exact Same Setup I have in My Denali...  

I've ran Rockford, Kicker and JL and the W7 is the best there is IMO..


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warrantykiller04_@Oct 21 2009, 10:45 AM~15422664
> *but do these have the same low deep bass like the 12W7?, ive never heard one of these before but basically my end result is i want some nice quality deep bass,
> *


the FI brand listed above is a very very good woofer. The w7 is also a pretty good sub but is extremely overhyped for what it is. Ive listed some choice below that will better suit your needs. I strongly suggest that you get the biggest woofer that you have space for. In a 300 you definitely have space for a single 15 you may even be able to fit an 18 in there if you're so inclined but I would certainly get atleast a 15" woofer with the space you have available. All of the options listed below will be superior to a w7 for daily driving output and will all have great sound quality aswell if put in a well designed PORTED enclosure. Any of these woofers in a sealed enclosure will fall on their face quickly.

The w7 will play all frequencies pretty well if its in a good enclosure however if you were to run a Fi Q series with that 1000 watts you would get better output and you probably wouldnt notice a sound quality difference either. Also Fi woofers are reconeable meaning if you were to blow them up you can cheaply replace them or even change their size to a 12, 15 or even 18 for very cheap. There are so many other options out there I dont see how you could waste your time with a w7. This is a Q15 shown here









If you have 1000 rms to use Id also very strongly recommend a digital designs 3500 series. They make 10s, 12s, 15s and 18s in any coil config, custom cones of any color available..you name it. Extremely good woofer that Ive used in many installs. These are also reconable like the Fi woofers. Pictured here is a 3515 aka 3500 series 15" woofer.










Another option which would be my personal choice is a DC sound labs level 4. Again...reconeable like the DD and Fi. Available in any coil config you like, available with custom color baskets, cones or dustcaps. Very very great company. I know the owner personally and hes a super down to earth guy who makes a very quality product and stands behind it. These are the woofers I will be using in my next build where Ill be running 12 18s with a total of 30 000 watts to the woofers. So you know if I run them in my personal vehicles that they mean business.









Another great choice would be T3 audio TSS woofer. These are super beefy subs and will take a ton of power. Also reconeable and could be available with any custom color you wanted aswell. To my knowledge they are a little more pricey than the Fi, DC and the DD woofer but the basket, cone, suspension and motor are all one off designs. If I were to use another company other than DC for my next build these would be the woofers I choose.









Another great company is incriminator audio. These company was formed by a long time car audio SPL competitor just like DC sound labs was. And just like DC the owner is very down to earth, and stands behind his very durable products. The line you would be lookin at with 1000 watts to use is the death row series. These are only available in 12, 15 and 18" versions though.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

the only reason i didn't suggest ddaudio was because of the pricing, iirc its a lil more expensive, but with VERY good reasoning, dc i've seen around as well as the others, good post


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

t3 subs I had fell apart....


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

thanx for the sub tutorial :cheesy: 

now i need to get something drivable so i can test one of those brands out


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 22 2009, 02:57 AM~15431686
> *the only reason i didn't suggest ddaudio was because of the pricing, iirc its a lil more expensive, but with VERY good reasoning, dc i've seen around as well as the others, good post
> *


it all depends what line you're looking at. IMO their lower lines like the 500 and 1500 series are quite cheap compared to the rest. Its when you get into the 3500, 9500 and z series that they get quite pricey. But the technology they use particularly in their suspension is much different than any other woofer inthe world and it works very very well. They use super soft spiders but have many many of them. My friend ordered a composite cone 18" recone for his 9500 series motor and there was a pack of 12 spiders for suspension as opposed to the regular 1 or 2 combination. Although if you're looking for higher end DD without the price tag look in to audioque. Theyre owned by the cousin of the owner of DD and use a lot of the same technology but just dont have quite as much tooling on the motors to finish them off and make them pretty like the DD's but theyre very economical and have great results.



> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 AM~15432638
> *t3 subs I had fell apart....
> *


which ones did you have and where did they fall apart? I remember a couple years ago one of their first batches had issues with bad glue and nearly everyone who ran them at spring break nationals was shooting their dustcaps off the windshield and having problems.. but after that t3 has proven themselves quite well.

Cant argue with the numbers theyve been putting up.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a JL 500/1v2, and am looking for a nice sounding 12 that wont break the bank. any thoughts? I will be using a sealed enclosure in the trunk of my CL. I have a 300/4v2 for the mids and highs I will have an amp on each side of the sub.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AON-_@Oct 29 2009, 04:19 PM~15506909
> *I have a JL 500/1v2, and am looking for a nice sounding 12 that wont break the bank.  any thoughts?  I will be using a sealed enclosure in the trunk of my CL.  I have a 300/4v2 for the mids and highs  I will have an amp on each side of the sub.
> *


JL w6v3 :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Heres my setup 3 12" w'7's built to specs ported fiberglassed 3 jl 1000/1's
and 3 yellow tops. 4 sets of jl zr series componets and 2 250/1's for the componets . Very happy with my setup
sounds very crips and clean with all the bass you can ask for. Undefeated in oxnard.....So far :biggrin: 











3rd amp behind the tv.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 7 2009, 02:09 AM~15589403
> *Heres my setup 3 12" w'7's built to specs ported fiberglassed 3 jl 1000/1's
> and 3 yellow tops. 4 sets of jl zr series componets and 2 250/1's for the componets . Very happy with my setup
> sounds very crips and clean with all the bass you can ask for. Undefeated in oxnard.....So far  :biggrin:
> ...


looks pretty clean, go to sacramento and see if you can play with some of the big boys


----------



## lite-on (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm using a 13w7 in my '63 bonneville. Sounds great with a default ported box (build to the JL audio specs). It's currently major underpowered (~250w RMS), cuz I still need to buy a new amp (will buy a Audioque 1200d soon).
If you like very loud... don't but a w7, but go for something like Audioque or Fi BTL.

JL Audio subs are build for sound quality, but it's still possible to bump hard with those subs with the right enclosure.

I'm still having plans to try my 13w7 in a T-Line box tuned to ~30Hz. Space enough in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 7 2009, 06:06 AM~15590163
> *looks pretty clean, go to sacramento and see if you can play with some of the big boys
> *



When i got into building my truck i wanted something that hit with the look of show quality that people in my area didnt do Thats how we came up with that setup and all the glass work. It wasnt meant for Db drags or anything, and after relizing that i would have donw something 3x louder but overall i gets the job done. My next build will be massive. I met a dude from sac with a older green tahoe with 2 18's his shit hit nice, Cool dude.


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 7 2009, 01:09 AM~15589403
> *Heres my setup 3 12" w'7's built to specs ported fiberglassed 3 jl 1000/1's
> and 3 yellow tops. 4 sets of jl zr series componets and 2 250/1's for the componets . Very happy with my setup
> sounds very crips and clean with all the bass you can ask for. Undefeated in oxnard.....So far  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 7 2009, 12:09 AM~15589403
> *Heres my setup 3 12" w'7's built to specs ported fiberglassed 3 jl 1000/1's
> and 3 yellow tops. 4 sets of jl zr series componets and 2 250/1's for the componets . Very happy with my setup
> sounds very crips and clean with all the bass you can ask for. Undefeated in oxnard.....So far  :biggrin:
> ...


this shit looks like it SLAPS!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

TTT! does anybody know what would be a possibly better amp to run to my 12w7 instead of the jl 1000/1v2? supposedly the 12w7 can handle 1500-2000 watts of peak power so maybe theres a nice 1500d stlye amp i can run that will put out more power than the 1000.1??? or i could be wrong?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2009, 08:58 AM~15642172
> *TTT! does anybody know what would be a possibly better amp to run to my 12w7 instead of the jl 1000/1v2? supposedly the 12w7 can handle 1500-2000 watts of peak power so maybe theres a nice 1500d stlye amp i can run that will put out more power than the 1000.1??? or i could be wrong?
> *


SUNDOWN HAS SOME VERY NICE AMPS.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 12 2009, 11:32 AM~15644727
> *SUNDOWN HAS SOME VERY NICE AMPS.
> *


hhmmmmm do they make a beast that im lookin for to match the ohmage of the w7? i believe its 3 ohm


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THAT WAS WHY JL DID THERE AMPS LIKE THAT.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so basically the 1000.1 jl might be my best option after all?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 02:40 AM~15653038
> *so basically the 1000.1 jl might be my best option after all?
> *


NOT SAYING THAT. I MEAN THERE ARE SOME BETTER AMPS OUT THERE. JUST GET ONE RATED INTO 2 OHMS.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so a 2 ohm stable amp will push a 3 ohm sub? ight. any suggestions? i know u said sundown where can i find them on the net? imma do a search


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

How many w7's are you running? 

You can't go wrong with the jl 1000/1 not saying to go with it,
but i have 1 for each of my 3 subs and i am very happy with it.

Some other peeps out here running a couple of w7's or just one
with different amps and it doent quiet sound like it should.

Maybe its how they did it or who did it but its not to impressive knowing what potential those subs have.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15657850
> *How many w7's are you running?
> 
> You can't go wrong with the jl 1000/1 not saying to go with it,
> ...


yeah i have one w7 and 1 1000.1


i guess i just need to make a ported box, upgrade the alt, and put a better battery for better results??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 07:01 PM~15658297
> *yeah i have one w7 and 1 1000.1
> i guess i just need to make a ported box, upgrade the alt, and put a better battery for better results??
> *


OR YOU COULD TRADE ME SOME SHIT FOR IT............ :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2009, 05:30 PM~15658549
> *OR YOU COULD TRADE ME SOME SHIT FOR IT............ :cheesy:
> *


im good sir i got my shit for almost nuthin. everytime i hear it bang it reminds me of how much of a come up i got :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Just get 2 yellow tops.

you really dont need to upgrade the altenator for one sub.
I still have my stock altenator in my truck had since 06 havent had a problem.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15658817
> *Just get 2 yellow tops.
> 
> you really dont need to upgrade the altenator for one sub.
> ...


so putting 2 yellow tops or blue tops will stop the dimming?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Blue tops are marine batteries?

What kind of ride?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 07:34 PM~15659561
> *Blue tops are marine batteries?
> 
> What kind of ride?
> *


86 regal limited v8. i coulda swore i read sumwhere that blue tops and yellow tops have the same cells in them... i could be wrong..


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15659588
> *86 regal limited v8. i coulda swore i read sumwhere that blue tops and yellow tops have the same cells in them... i could be wrong..
> *



Just stick witht the yellow tops.

You should be fine with 2 yellow's as long as you know what your doing.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 07:44 PM~15659636
> *Just stick witht the yellow tops.
> 
> You should be fine with 2 yellow's as long as you know what your doing.
> *


i gotta route both of em up to the alternator verdad?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15659588
> *86 regal limited v8. i coulda swore i read sumwhere that blue tops and yellow tops have the same cells in them... i could be wrong..
> *


LOOK INTO KINETIK ALSO, I WAS NOT A BELIEVER, BUT THEY HAVE SOME VERY NICE NUMBERS, AND THEY ARE ALOT SMALLER


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 13 2009, 07:51 PM~15659693
> *LOOK INTO KINETIK ALSO, I WAS NOT A BELIEVER, BUT THEY HAVE SOME VERY NICE NUMBERS, AND THEY ARE ALOT SMALLER
> *


my VP sells them at his shop! do i replace my car battery for it or do i just use it for the amp?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Kinetik do have some quality batteries.


Whta happend to warrantykiller 04 didnt he start this topic lol?


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I was looking into buying some of the ZR components, but after reading reviews it seems that the Boston Acoustics Z series components blow them out of the water, does anyone have the boston componets?


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15659588
> *86 regal limited v8. i coulda swore i read sumwhere that blue tops and yellow tops have the same cells in them... i could be wrong..
> *


that was probably from me that was saying that.

The only optima batts id ever buy are their big ones. the group 31 batt with the oddly shaped cells. And in that case the yellow and bluetops are the same batts internally...only diff is the bluetop has dual terminals ontop which makes it a bit more versatile. And usually the marine batt is $20 cheaper or so due to supply and demand...everyone thinks they need a yellow top.

kinetik is decent stuff too but imo an optima d31 is a better battery. Even better than both of them is an XS Power (powermaster) d3100. And slightly better than all the aforementioned batts is an odyssey pc2150 aka stinger sp2150. Thats one kickass batt!

But as far as replacing the alt is concerned...it makes no difference how many woofers you run. Its the current consumption of your accesories which determine how beefy your electrical system needs to be. With only 1000 watts you really dont need too much. One good big batt under the hood, group 31 perferrably....a healthy stock alt (above 100amps) and upgraded big 3 and ull be good to go.

I ran 2 4000 rms amps which are known to be inefficient (memphis mojo 4kw ((old style the better ones))) at 0.5 ohm each driving em daily and beating on em hard. Running a single odyssey 2150 and 300 amp alternator and didnt dip much below 12 volts


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ok so a nice beefy battery and a new alt 100 or so amps. Im lookin to upgrade my system but dont know which route to go. i was thinkin of upgrading my amp. dirty had mentioned sundown amps but i dont know shit about em. gotta do sum research..


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15664977
> *ok so a nice beefy battery and a new alt 100 or so amps. Im lookin to upgrade my system but dont know which route to go. i was thinkin of upgrading my amp. dirty had mentioned sundown amps but i dont know shit about em. gotta do sum research..
> *



Whta do you want for the amp? 

I'll help you get rid of it so you can get a new one. :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 14 2009, 07:03 PM~15666830
> *Whta do you want for the amp?
> 
> I'll help you get rid of it so you can get a new one. :biggrin:
> *


not sure if im gunna sell it yet. imma do the battery and alternator thing first and then build a nice ported box for it. if i like how it sounds after its ported im keepin it haha


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

COOL


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 16 2009, 09:13 PM~15685796
> *COOL
> *


i would love to hear wut ur truck sounds like. that shit should be close to 150 isnt it?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

I burped out at 148.6 i think. Thats with a stock altenator on my avi.
There was another avi at the DB drag with 4 15's Mtx 9500's with 9 kinetik batteries and 2 altenators and got the same exact numbers.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 16 2009, 09:37 PM~15686128
> *I burped out at 148.6 i think. Thats with a stock altenator on my avi.
> There was another avi at the DB drag with 4 15's Mtx 9500's with 9 kinetik batteries and 2 altenators and got the same exact numbers.
> *


wtf he fails lol


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 16 2009, 09:43 PM~15686239
> *wtf he fails lol
> *



yeah i was trippin' out.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 16 2009, 09:58 PM~15686455
> *yeah i was trippin' out.
> *


is ur box built into ur truck bed?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah. Its an avalanche so didnt have to do a cut through.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 16 2009, 10:02 PM~15686531
> *Yeah. Its an avalanche so didnt have to do a cut through.
> *


awesome. i was thinkin bout gettin a short bed chevy for a daily and doin a cut thru with 2 nice 12's. im really diggin the new RE's.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Never heard RE's but know some people who said that they hit.

A freind just got an 18" DD it sounds nice.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 16 2009, 10:19 PM~15686810
> *Never heard RE's but know some people who said that they hit.
> 
> A freind just got an 18" DD it sounds nice.
> *


thats another company im considering but dont know where to find them on the net :dunno:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

www.ddaudio.com


At the top of the home page it say "how to buy".


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

www.ddaudio.com


At the top of the home page it say "how to buy".


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

www.ddaudio.com


At the top of the home page it say how to buy.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

JL 1000.1v2 and a 12w7 in a JL spec built box for sale $800 firm. used for 2 months. still in perfect condition. its hooked up if u wanna hear it... call Ricky 954-274-0139


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------

